# Specktra Meetup: Mission successful, thanks to those who came out



## Janice (Mar 3, 2008)

*Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

OK makeup addicts, come for a fun-filled day in Santa Monica for lunch, shopping and maybe a visit to the pier. And will someone puleeze take Janice and Jaimie to a dance club Thursday or Friday night so Shimmer can say she’s partied on both coasts? 

Santa Monica resources: 
Visitors - Downtown Santa Monica - Third Street Promenade

Itinerary: 

11:30 am – lunchtime meet at PF Chang’s Santa Monica – a girl needs to build up the energy needed for shopping, doesn’t she? 

Welcome to P.F. Chang's China Bistro

326 Wilshire Boulevard
Santa Monica, CA 90401
310-395-1912

When you get there, ask for the Specktra table. If you’re met with a blank face, then ask for the table under Virginia. Much better than expecting us to all wear black or some poochy flower behind our ears to identify ourselves

*We've had a function at Smashbox Studios arise on Saturday early evening so Jamie and I will only be available for lunch and maybe a cup of tea, or smoothie (is there one of those pinkberry places?) on the pier. * It's on Sunday, NM.

After lunch: Shopping! 

MAC Pro shop and Sephora are both on  3rd Street and Santa Monica Blvd!!! To locate these shops, click on the resource link at the beginning of this post and go to Beauty & Fitness, Beauty & Health Products. Whohoo! 

Santa Monica Pier. 

After shopping, we can walk down to the pier, it’s very close. Have you ever seen The Lost Boys, where Kiefer Sutherland plays a vampire? Filmed at Santa Monica Pier. 
The pier is just off of Colorado Ave [So of Santa Monica Blvd] and 2 blocks west of 3rd St. The boardwalk along the beach will keep you from getting sand in your shoes.
Welcome to the Santa Monica Pier
Santa Monica

Parking: 
Santa Monica Parking - Downtown Details

Structures 7 and 8 offer 3 hours of free parking
Structures 1-6 and 9 offer 2 free hours of parking, $1 for each 30 minutes after: 
$7 maximum

Walking Map: I urge everyone to print it out. 
http://thirdstreetpromenade.org/imag...alking_Map.pdf

Who's in?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to have DINNER on THURSDAY AND FRIDAY with you all! Please let me know if you can make it on Thursday or Friday night to eat with Jamie and I.

*BAY AREA! *WE ARE THINKING ABOUT COMING TO SEE YOU ON SUNDAY! WE NEED MORE INFORMATION FROM YOU ON HOW FAR YOU ARE FROM LA!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

me.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

Awww, that sounds like so much fun! I can't wait for the day that there is a Euro gal meetup. Have fun and keep us posted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and thanks for taking the time to do things like this. Your hard work and dedication does not go unnoticed.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

have fun! i wish i could go!

When's there gonna be a Babes of the Bay Area Specktra Meeting. I'll be down for that!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

aww i wish i could go lol


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_have fun! i wish i could go!

When's there gonna be a Babes of the Bay Area Specktra Meeting. I'll be down for that!_

 
When y'all get it organized. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be sure to take pics.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

And I'm holding somebody to that whole 'take jamie to a club' thing. Just sayin'.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

This local girl is down for it!


----------



## Janice (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

ALSO I want to mention I want to have DINNER on THURSDAY AND FRIDAY with you all! Please let me know if you can make it on Thursday or Friday night to eat with us.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

I would like to go! But I'm only 20..


----------



## Janice (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_I would like to go! But I'm only 20.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is there a problem with that?


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_have fun! i wish i could go!

When's there gonna be a Babes of the Bay Area Specktra Meeting. I'll be down for that!_

 

i agree!


----------



## squirlymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

I will do my damnedest to be there - toting cupcakes, of course! I might only be able to stay for lunch, but I will seriously try to be there.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

I'm in.  I'll be in Santa Monica Friday and can meet for dinner.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

oh, thats a short drive for me.. 30 minutes max... hmmmm...


----------



## Janice (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

Come onnnn <3

I want to meet an OG! April 2005! You owe it to yourself. ^_^


----------



## lethaldesign (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

I can make it Thursday or Friday evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in North Redondo Beach, just south of Manhattan/El Segundo. Did y'all want to meet in Santa Monica or elsewhere since you are doing SaturDAY in SM?


----------



## meiming (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

I can also meet thurs or fri evening somewhere depending on the time. Saturday is the one thing I can't do.


----------



## Janice (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup:  Saturday, March 8 at 3rd St. Promenade; Santa Monica, CA*

Those of you who can make it out on Thurs or Fri, can you reccomend somewhere to eat? I'm down for sushi if you have a good suggestions! I hear LA has some of the best sushi places, period.

Those of you in The Bay, we're considering driving out but we don't know how far The Bay area is from LA drive time. The only day we can do it is Sunday and my flight leaves @ 7 so I have to be back and checking in @ LAX by 5ish.


----------



## Triskele (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

The bay as in bay area? You couldn't do it unless you started driving the night before. It's a good 400 miles at least XD Closer to 500 if you want to go to San Francisco, which is probably the best place to go (MAC Pro store yay!)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Goddamn that's a long drive.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

from Santa Monica to San Fran is a good 8 hour drive without traffic.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I could possibly make it to a Thursday Night dinner ! that would be fun


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

That's a long effing drive.
I love you guys and all but...Christ.


----------



## meiming (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Yup, Cali's one skinny bitch of a state! All leg, LOL. (okay okay, stupid...stop already =P) 

What neighborhood y'all thinking of dining thurs/fri? I can try to suggest if you narrow it down. Of those wanting thurs/fri to meet, where are you coming from or where do you want to go?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Ill be coming from Ventura , It takes roughly 45 minutes to downtown L.A from here, on a good day. Either way lets think of a place. 

and yes CA is one Long skinny state..


----------



## amoona (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Yea SF from Santa Monica is about an 8 hour drive. I can get to LA in 5 hours speeding at 100 MPH in the middle of the night when the roads are clear though haha. And everything between the Bay Area and LA is nothing but cows and odd odors haha.

Oh and the PRO store isn't in Santa Monica its in LA on Robertson Blvd. which isn't too far from Santa Monica anyway.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Yea SF from Santa Monica is about an 8 hour drive. I can get to LA in 5 hours speeding at 100 MPH in the middle of the night when the roads are clear though haha. And everything between the Bay Area and LA is nothing but cows and odd odors haha.

Oh and the PRO store isn't in Santa Monica its in LA on Robertson Blvd. which isn't too far from Santa Monica anyway._

 

haha odd odors. thats true.. its either manure.. or Garlic.. or both.


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I thought I so could make it this weekend.. but I can't. I just about had a mid-life crisis (not really, I'm not mid-life, but I had a crisis) so I'll be heading home and talking over life with parents. I really wish I could go. It'd have been so fun to meet you all.

So, if next time you guys come to LA, hit us up again. I just can't make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I might be able to hop on board late afternoon.. IF I can push it.
Will anyone leave a call number? So if we can't meet at the very beginning for the food we can maybe bounce by later? :O


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Aww I really want a bay area meet up. I just gotten into make up and need friends to talk makeup with. LOL. My bf thinks its all odd! San Francisco Pro Store meet up! aww that would be awesome! And sephora is like just down the street. Maybe one day... let me know when it happens. LOL I'll totally write it in my planner!


----------



## bebs (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I wish I could go.. but I'm going out of the state on friday night, till tuesday morning. hope you all have a good time at the meet up.. oh and if you are meeting up at the pro shop on Robertson and parking there you'll want to stick to the parking structures, I forget what the max is I think its $7 or $12? something like that but its a lot better then feeding the meter. 

just for the record there is two of them, one on the left and one on the right hand side.. however only one of them has a sign posted from what I can remember.. so good luck! 

the beverly center parking is ok you can always park from there, about the same cost I believe, there are parking areas along the road before you get to Robertson as well near the restaurants and what not (parking structures again, same prices but easier parking). I don't really know about the beach there though so cant really tell you about that. 

have fun everybody!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I thought I so could make it this weekend.. but I can't. I just about had a mid-life crisis (not really, I'm not mid-life, but I had a crisis) so I'll be heading home and talking over life with parents. I really wish I could go. It'd have been so fun to meet you all.

So, if next time you guys come to LA, hit us up again. I just can't make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I might be able to hop on board late afternoon.. IF I can push it.
Will anyone leave a call number? So if we can't meet at the very beginning for the food we can maybe bounce by later? :O_

 
I'll send those confirming attendance one of the days my cell number and blackberry address.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMissLilo* 

 
_Aww I really want a bay area meet up. I just gotten into make up and need friends to talk makeup with. LOL. My bf thinks its all odd! San Francisco Pro Store meet up! aww that would be awesome! And sephora is like just down the street. Maybe one day... let me know when it happens. LOL I'll totally write it in my planner!_

 
That's just, for now, a really long drive on top of a decently long flight. =/ 

Maybe next year.


----------



## Janice (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_What neighborhood y'all thinking of dining thurs/fri? *Of those wanting thurs/fri to meet, where are you coming from or where do you want to go?*_

 
That's more important to me, if we could keep it within a 20 minute radius of the hotel that would be lovely We're totally willing to drive to meetup with you all.


----------



## meiming (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Hm...well tell me if I'm wrong but it seems like it's me and MACxAttack so far? I guess  We can definitely just choose a place close by to go then. Okay, here's what I came up with. Let's just say Friday for the sake of making a choice and here's a sushi place I'm thinking of:Sakura Restaurant. Sakura Japanese Restaurant - Los Angeles, CA 90066

It's very old school Japanese place but good food. Tell me what you guys think of my suggestion. Maybe meet up around 6:30pm so slightly before the main dinner rush?


----------



## meiming (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

If anyone needs directions, I can provide that too.


----------



## Janice (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I know it's a bit farther, but what do you think about Fat Fish on Robertson?

Fat Fish - West Hollywood, CA, 90069 - Citysearch
FatFish - West Hollywood. Koreatown


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I won't be able to do lunch but I'll try to meet you guys at the MAC pro or Sephora store!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Oh and the PRO store isn't in Santa Monica its in LA on Robertson Blvd. which isn't too far from Santa Monica anyway._

 
I stand corrected. I just called the MAC store on 3rd St. Promenade and confirmed it's not a PRO store although they do accept PRO cards.


----------



## meiming (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Fat Fish is fine with me. It's definitely a more trendy place for sushi. Be warned, parking is horrible (like everywhere in west hollywood) so factor in time to drive around in circles looking for parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else like to join for Friday night dinner with us?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I'm unsure If i will be able to make it, I may be driving to see my dad Thursday night


----------



## Janice (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

We're looking at Friday night for the dinner at this point.


----------



## jay0hwhy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

im new to the forum, but i'd love to meet up with ya'll.. is that weird?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

uh.. yes. totally freakish. 



Haha No of course it isn't weird. !


----------



## taiwanesegurl (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

are u guys doing anything for saturday night?  I don't get off work til 5 so I can't join you guys for the fun part.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I'm up for Friday night.  There is a parking structure across from the Pro Store on Robertson, right before the News Room cafe, I think it's free for the first two hours.


----------



## meiming (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I could be remembering wrong, but I think it's quite a walk from that structure (between 3rd and Beverly) to Fat Fish (which is past Melrose) and you'll be walking at night. I don't remember if the 2 hours free counts for after 6 or not. But there may be local private lots opened to parking.


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Is the meeting on Sf or SM?? If is on Santa Monica i could be there Fri. afternoon or all day Sat. In other words i would go to the one that has the most ppl, let me know and message me. I dont live close is quite a dr, but will be in Chino, Ca this wknd. So, let me know!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

You guys will have SOOOO much fun! I LOVE 3rd street promenade! We went there last summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not sure about in March, but there should be tons of people on the street playing music, selling cool handmade stuff too... Damn, I really want to go back!

Have fun though


----------



## Janice (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

We're here!


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMissLilo* 

 
_Aww I really want a bay area meet up. I just gotten into make up and need friends to talk makeup with. LOL. My bf thinks its all odd! San Francisco Pro Store meet up! aww that would be awesome! And sephora is like just down the street. Maybe one day... let me know when it happens. LOL I'll totally write it in my planner!_

 

I AGREE. i also think we should stop talking about it and actually do it


----------



## athena123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_We're here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whoohoo, hope you had a wonderful dinner last night and hopin' you'll have another lovely dinner tonight and do some club hoppin'. Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow!


----------



## meiming (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I don't know why I didn't think of this before but Shimmer and Janice and MsCuppycakes I'll be a little late getting there. For some reason I didn't think about the difference in time it'll take me to get there since I proposed 6:30 based on the other restaurant. I know it'll take me pretty much the whole hour to get there so please start with drinks or appetizers.
Shimmer can you please PM me your cell? Thanks!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

i should be there.


----------



## Janice (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Hi Ladies, what time are we meeting at Fat Fish tonight 6:30? Who's going?


----------



## Janice (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Ladies, we are heading to Robertson now. We'll be stopping by Fred Segal Studio before dinner. 

If you want to meet up with us before Dinner at 6:30 or need to contact us for ANY reason email myself or Jamie on our blackberries.

[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

can i make this meetup tomorrow an excuse to dress up? hahaha! i'm stoked.


----------



## Janice (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Aww, Kimmy you're not going tonight? Well make sure you make it tomorrow if not! I'm so excited to meet you!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

i'll definately be there tomorrow! i just got some cute new shoes and i need to wear them out of the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so excited to meet all you ladies! and to go to the china bistro! there's one by my house but i've never been haha.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

take pictures and post!
have fun!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

AWW!!  I'm so upset I didnt come to this sooner!  Fat Fish is the best!  I hope you guys tried the honey mojito...mmmmm

Hope you guys had fun and enjoyed it! Maybe next time I'll be more diligent about checking specktra and not miss it...


----------



## squirlymoo (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I'm so excited for the meet-up today!

I just finished icing cupcakes, fyi.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

That was a fantastic time y'all. Thanks so much. 


And lets keep the whole drunken shimmer thing between us.


----------



## Janice (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Jamie, Thanks so much for picking up the tab on dinner last night, truly generous and awesome of you! 

I AM PSYCHED TO MEET MORE OF YOU TODAY! (and I can't wait for squirlymoo's dessert!!!!) See you all at 11:30!


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

When are you guys going to come to Minneapolis?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

If you guys are planning to come today could yall email me at theshimmered at gmail dot com so we can have a head count? I'm so excited to meet more of our lovely members!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMissLilo* 

 
_Aww I really want a bay area meet up. I just gotten into make up and need friends to talk makeup with. LOL. My bf thinks its all odd! San Francisco Pro Store meet up! aww that would be awesome! And sephora is like just down the street. Maybe one day... let me know when it happens. LOL I'll totally write it in my planner!_

 
I would show up too! My bf thinks Im a weirdo for liking makeup so much, but he is obsessed with cars! Bay Area meet-up anyone?


----------



## matsubie (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

sounds like you guys had fun....

drunken shimmer?  would like to see pictures and hear some stories.  haha.

even though i wasn't there, thanks shimmer for picking up the tab.  very generous of you.  hope everyone enjoyed!

when you guys come visit nyc, i'd love to see you all!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Sad that I missed it.
Hopefully there'll be a LA meet-up next year and I'll actually have a car to come meet-up with you guys.


----------



## squirlymoo (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I had a great time today, you guys!

However, driving home was nowhere near as much fun. It took me a full 2 hours (5:05 to 7:05) to go a grand total of, like, 35 miles. Augh.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

good times, good times!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I wishhhh I could go, too bad I live in awful Ontario!!! Haha.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Had such a wonderful time ladies - squirrely moo I only regret I didn't get the chance to try your cupcakes and kimmy you did so well rockin' the high heels. 

Janice, thanks so much for arranging the appt. at the Stila counter at Fred Segal studio; that was so cool and how wonderful to discover a brand new place courtesy of a Texas gal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The MA was wonderful and I love the new look she gave me. I daresay she's much more skilled than the MAC MA I've been to, shhh don't tell her OK I don't wanna piss her off because the MAC counter is a lot closer to me than the Stila counter in Santa Monica. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And how cool is it to be privy to products from Stila that simply aren't available at Sephora? Can't wait to rock my new blue Wet Mascara and green e/s duo! 

Jaimie you're absolutely lovely, you're photos don't do you justice; having met you, I'll continue to look forward to your posts and blogs. 

So glad I got the chance to meet ya'all. 

Athena


----------



## meiming (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I'm a little late in posting but it was so fun to hang out with Janice, Shimmer and MsCuppycakes. Friday night dinner was so fun and this was the first meet I have ever been to! BIG BIG thanks to Shimmer for picking up the tab that night. Thanks and perhaps we'll hang out again next time you pass through this way


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

So what's up with a bay area meetup?  None of my friends are into makeup and I need to be around people who don't think I'm weirdly obsessed!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

i agree with a bay meet up. i'm only a hour and a half away. glad everyone had a good time =)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who came out, it was such a great time meeting you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cupcakes were delicious, the conversation was fantastic, and it was nice to be able to sit and interact face to face with people we've spent so much time talking with here on Specktra!

I'm _just now_ coherent after my recovery sleep.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 11, 2008)

will someone post pics and tell fun stories. i'm interested in knowing what it was like!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 11, 2008)

It was a pleasure meeting you and shimmer.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 11, 2008)

yes i'd love to see pics if anyone has any!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't have any in from Fat Fish, unfortunately. I left my camera at the hotel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've got several from the meeting Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just haven't had any real time to get them organized. :/


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish I could have made it! 

I went to go visit my dad , and actually ended up taking him to the E.R Friday night (hes ok ) .. not a fun experience though.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Meetup: LA, SANTA MONICA, MANHATTAN BEACH, BAY AREA, GET IN HERE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_So what's up with a bay area meetup?  None of my friends are into makeup and I need to be around people who don't think I'm weirdly obsessed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I wish I could have made it! 

I went to go visit my dad , and actually ended up taking him to the E.R Friday night (hes ok ) .. not a fun experience though._

 
I'm sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad he's okay.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad he's okay._

 
Thanks, Im glad hes ok too.. he fell and thought he broke his arm,but he didn't . they do think he tore his rotator cuff though

So I spent friday night sitting in a disgusting E.R watching some woman vomit in front of me.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 12, 2008)

oh MAC, hoping your dad will be OK. 

For you bay area girls, a meetup sounds like fun! Although none of the mods can make it, at least if you organize a meet you can put faces to the names!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 14, 2008)

I always made it from the bay to LA in 3.5-4hrs..going 80-120mph haha
never ever has taken me 8.


----------



## user79 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2008)

They'll be posted on the blog within the week.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 24, 2008)

hmm?
no pictures?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 24, 2008)

I was asked not to post most of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Out of respect for the members, I haven't posted them.


----------

